
Ancient termite megapolis as large as Britain found in Brazil - wglb
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/termites-brazil-old-intl/index.html
======
raattgift
A video overview:

"... two hundred million of these mounds covering an area similar to the UK.
This means that 10 km^3 (about 4000 great pyramids of Giza) of soil have been
excavated, making this the greatest known example of ecosystem engineering by
an insect..."

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXlS48mptbM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uXlS48mptbM)

And the paper:

[https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822(18)...](https://www.cell.com/current-
biology/fulltext/S0960-9822\(18\)31287-9)

